# Water absorption in closed cell foam.



## Pie in the Sky

Gentleman, 
I am working with a manufacturer on developing some testing for water absorption into closed cell foam. I have personally seen it in Polyiso, EPS, XPS, and SPUF. I have no documentation of this. Here is what I am looking for. 

1. Stories about times where you have encountered this and possibly your thoughts on what conditions may have brought this absorption about
2. Any Closed cell foam you may be able to get ahold of that are 100% saturated. PLEASE be on the lookout for this, I will pay for shipping, I need some samples

Thanks guys, You are really the only people in the industry that know this happens, I need your help!


----------



## shazapple

A lot of companies seem to test accoding to ASTM D2842 http://www.astm.org/Standards/D2842.htm

I have plenty of thermographic photos of roofs with wet polyiso and EPS. I'll have to try to find some pictures during the subsequent roof replacement that show the wetness. Anyone who has torn off an inverted roof can tell you that XPS does absorb water because those boards weigh a ton!

The worst spots for water getting into the roof system are the walls, especially walls that are porous like concrete or brick. The water gets into the cavity and soaks into the insulation over the years. At least with brick you can tear it out and install a through wall flashing, but precast concrete blocks you have to remove the entire wall system.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Photos would be great!!! a SAMPLE would be better so keep an eye out. a 12"x12" sample would be great... From what I understand that test does not adequately represent real world conditions.


----------



## How'd that get there

*Wet iso*

Pie - I tried creating an album and uploading a photo of squeezing water out of iso...it failed
we just -3 wks ago finished a small tear off conc. deck, 2.5" iso EPDM B sys.
The iso was soaked. If you want I can email you the pic

Have also seen but have no photos of EPS soaked and weighting a ton


----------



## Pie in the Sky

PM sent. Thanaks! Keep them coming guys!


----------



## dougger222

I got a roof with closed cell insulation on a hot roof that is leaking out of a speaker. The builder and I have been out to inspect and we feel it's condensation. When we pulled the speaker off didn't notice wet insulation (didn't touch it either) but a fair amount of water has leaked out of the speaker. The hot roof system connects to a vented roof system above it and no air is able to get in from the eave area were the hot roofs are located.

Same builder different roof also a hot roof with closed cell. Got a call to look at the roof as it looked to be buckling really bad. Turned out the closed cell insulation made the decking buckle. Insulation company had to tear off the shingles and replace the decking. They should have put shutes or something between the decking and insulation and put on ridge vent with vented soffit.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

DOugger - any photos? Id love to chat more about it. Email photos [email protected]


----------



## Oklahoma Area

Pie,

What is your end goal?

Are your findings proprietary to Pie Consulting or the manufacture you are working with?


----------



## Pie in the Sky

End goal for me would be a White Paper and Possibly an amended testing procedure.


----------



## Oklahoma Area

Well I will see if i cant find pics from my area.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Pics are great, Samples are better to determine why. Thanks for your help

D


----------

